# canal rd Sunday



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

couple of pics from canal rd Sunday
if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

looks like the only place in ms thats has enough mud and water


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

it was dry but definitely had the most water id seen

if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## Bad500 (Jun 27, 2012)

was fun as hell!


----------

